# Snowmobile Freestyle - Braaap!



## runnah (Feb 2, 2013)

Rave-X Freestyle team did a show up here today. Let me know your feedback as this is the first time shooting this type of event.

Do people like the ones with some frame of reference or at the the one against blue skiy better?




sled1 by runnah555, on Flickr




sled7 by runnah555, on Flickr




sled8 by runnah555, on Flickr




sled6 by runnah555, on Flickr




sled11 by runnah555, on Flickr




sled4 by runnah555, on Flickr




sled16 by runnah555, on Flickr




sled13 by runnah555, on Flickr




sled19 by runnah555, on Flickr




sled15 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 2, 2013)

Great set! Wow! 
"Do people like the ones with some frame of reference or at the the one against blue skiy better?"
Both are strong, you have a nice variety making a ... great set  
Very well done.


----------



## runnah (Feb 2, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> Great set! Wow!
> "Do people like the ones with some frame of reference or at the the one against blue skiy better?"
> Both are strong, you have a nice variety making a ... great set
> Very well done.




Thanks!

I figure the ground would give a good reference to the height.


----------



## mishele (Feb 2, 2013)

Those boys be crazy. 
Nice set, runnah.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 2, 2013)

Braaap? I thought someone farted...
excellent set BTW. 
sled 6, 19, and 15 are my favorites.


----------



## runnah (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## runnah (Feb 4, 2013)

sled5 by runnah555, on Flickr




sled14 by runnah555, on Flickr




sled10 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## fokker (Feb 4, 2013)

Great photos to be certain. I definitely like having a frame of reference when possible, but most of the ones you posted that include this are a bit wide for my tastes, which I suppose is more indicative of how airborne these guys are then anything!


----------



## runnah (Feb 4, 2013)

fokker said:


> Great photos to be certain. I definitely like having a frame of reference when possible, but most of the ones you posted that include this are a bit wide for my tastes, which I suppose is more indicative of how airborne these guys are then anything!



I tried to get tighter while still showing what was going on. I think I would have to go much further away and zoomed all the way into 300mm.


----------



## Demers18 (Feb 4, 2013)

That's a really nice set man!


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 4, 2013)

Dude, that's insane.  I been looking for contacts here for some snowmobile outings...I had no idea they did freestyle like the bikes do.  I bet that was a blast to watch and shoot.

nice job.


----------



## runnah (Feb 4, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> Dude, that's insane.  I been looking for contacts here for some snowmobile outings...I had no idea they did freestyle like the bikes do.  I bet that was a blast to watch and shoot.
> 
> nice job.



Yeah it was a fun event. It was to benefit the Pine Tree Camp.


----------



## Mully (Feb 4, 2013)

I like the images that show the ground because you get a sense of how hurt you can get.  They are all nice!


----------



## Brycycle53 (Feb 4, 2013)

the photos where they are in the air give absolutely no perspective to the difficulty of what is going on. they good be 2ft off the ground or diving off a cliff and we would not know, to me the only thing those are good for would be to show the rider the trick so they can decide if the want for extension or what not.


with that being said i really do like the 5th, 6th, and 8th photos. They are well exposed, sharp, composed well too. The 5th is my favorite with the on lookers, really tells the story of whats going on.


----------



## runnah (Feb 4, 2013)

Well like I said the tricky part was conveying the size of the air while showing enough on the ground for perspective.

thanks for the clear critique.


----------

